# Modo de servicio Zenith



## gyerardos (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, acabo de reparar una televisión Zenith modelo Z27A11G y ya que funcinoó me doy cuenta de que se ve muy azul, necesito entrar en el modo de servicio para poder modificar ésto, he encontrado siempre la misma forma:


         Zenith
          (Citizen)S2572 y otros
           En el TV, presione y mantenga         presionados: MENU, luego VOLUMEN - y CANAL -. El menú         normal cambiara al de servicio. Para retornar al menú         normal presione MENU. Con las flechas arriba y abajo         selecciona el ítem y con las flechas Derecha e Izquierda         ajusta los valores. Para salir y guardar presione POWER. 
          System 3 
         Usando el control remoto, con el  TV         encendido, presione y mantenga el botón MENU hasta que         aparezca el mensaje "Welcome to Zenith" o         desaparezca el menú en pantalla, suelte el botón MENU e         introduzca rápidamente la siguiente secuencia 9, 8, 7,         6, ENTER o esta otra 9, 8, 7, 6, DISPLAY. Con MENU cambia         las páginas, con las flechas arriba y abajo selecciona         el ítem y con las flechas Derecha e Izquierda ajusta los         valores. Para salir y guardar presione POWER.

Pero no sé si lo hago mal o si éste no es el método para mi modelo, 10 puntos para el que me diga como, jajaja.  Bueno, agradeceré muchísimo su ayuda.

Si saben otro método para modificar esto también me serviría, Gracias.


----------

